

Singapore paper breaks story on "Death in Singapore" - creamyhorror
http://pastebin.ca/2314637

======
creamyhorror
This article is on page 2 of today's Sunday Times, so it's been given Top News
treatment. The headlining graphic appears at <http://www.straitstimes.com/>
(today only). The site is paywalled.

The core of the response from the police seems to be:

> _The family can also question witnesses and the relevant reports during the
> coroner's inquiry, he said. The inquiry will take place next month, said the
> FT._

> _The police spokesman said yesterday that during the coroner's inquiry, the
> family would be able to question all witnesses called and also raise any
> issues about the reports submitted, such as the pathologist's report._

We'll hear more then, I guess.

~~~
pasbesoin
I think it would help to cite a bit more of the reported detail here; for me,
it provided relevance to the HN context and a reason for some albeit
unconfirmed suspicion:

 _His parents said they believed their son had been murdered over his work at
the Institute of Microelectronics (IME), which is part of [A-STAR].

IME carries out research on microelectronics to help develop the industry in
Singapore. Some areas of focus include miniaturised medical devices, sensors
and circuits.

Dr Todd, who was trained as an engineer, worked for the institute between
December 2010 and May last year and, according to the FT, led a team
specialising in a next-generation semiconductor material called gallium
nitride (GaN).

The material can withstand extreme heat and power levels well beyond the more
traditionally used silicon.

An external hard drive discovered by Dr Todd's parents in his home after his
death contained apparent plans between the institute and Huawei, a Chinese
telecoms giant, to develop a device known as a GaN amplifier, which has many
commercial uses, the FT said.

But the GaN amplifier could also be used in electronic warfare to jam signals
and weapons, and to create high-powered radar systems to boost military
capabilities, said experts consulted by FT.

The involvement of Huawei would be problematic because the firm has been
deemed a security risk by governments, the FT said.

Last year, a United States government intelligence committee said, after an
11-month investigation, that it suspected communications equipment made by
Huawei could be used for spying.

The committee's report cited analysts' concerns that Huawei has links to and
is influenced by the Chinese government, despite it claiming to be a private
company. Huawei has denied these suspicions, although it admitted in a US
government report that an internal Communist Party committee does exist within
the company, as required by law...

According to FT, Dr Todd's parents said that their son had seemed increasingly
stressed in the months before his death.

"I am being asked to do things with a Chinese company that make me
uncomfortable," Mrs Todd recalled her son saying. "He said he felt he was
being asked to compromise American security," she added._

